# Penny Gr. kid is Best in Sweeps



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I am so proud to announce that Penny grand kid DARKWATERS ROYAL BLUE MAKO was Best in Sweepstakes at Gulfstream Rottweiler Club’s Specialty today!! Mako is by CH Redyre Choice V Eternal Moon (Penny X Shaka) and out of CH Kostlich Yisabelle Von Ursa RN. He is 8 months old. Congratulations to owner/handler and breeders!


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

Congrats Red and Penny! :whoo:


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

looks like he's got great substance for such a young pup, I'm sure he'll finish fast


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

congratulations!! H eis beautiful


----------

